# Caravan Club's ideal caravan



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Newsletter from the club has been extolling the virtues of this environmentally friendly caravan.
Just love the wood burning 'Granny cooking range.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

No thanks.

Enough work keeping the stove at home going, without being away and doing the same  

Paul.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

What do you cook on in the summer then--if its still the log burning stove--phewww :wink:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

locovan said:


> What do you cook on in the summer then--if its still the log burning stove--phewww :wink:


What else but Grannies :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Caravan*

Any Brand mentioned or is it a protoype, I like it, would like one and how much?

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Caravan*



teemyob said:


> Any Brand mentioned or is it a protoype, I like it, would like one and how much?
> 
> TM


Its an Ecostream, so guess its a yank made by Airsteam.

CC's report

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/about-...4_FebNL&utm_content=rhs4button&utm_source=Yes

second link seems to work!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

**** said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > What do you cook on in the summer then--if its still the log burning stove--phewww :wink:
> ...


Errrrm I meant it will be to hot to cook on in the summer  
I suppose the barbie will be used outside :roll:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Will the Caravan Club allow members to chop down trees on sites to keep the stove going? I feel we should be told.


SD


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

My parent's first caravan bought in 1951 had a wood burner so this is nothing new. It had a hotplate on the top but there was also a separate calor gas stove for the summer.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Seems to be like cars, nothing new, just updated. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

How about a bath :wink:

Beaulieu car museum ---old caravan


----------

